# CES project for Rainbow/Sinfoni 07 BMW 5 series



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey guys,

Spent the last three month, on and off, working on a CES demo vehicle for Sinfoni amplifiers and Rainbow Speakers.

Before i get into it, i want to note that the project suffered a series of unfortunately setbacks, resulting in me having to completely redo the interior rather than just working 

on the trunk as originally planned so time was a definetly not on our side. Also, all the equipment were given to me by the customer, who also gave me dictated, to a certain 

extent, what drivers to use in what format So please dont ask me why I did things a certain way hehe. But in the end, through hardwork and good communication, we got the 

project completed in time for CES. 

Oh and dont ask me how it sounds, i dont have the software to tune the processor, so its getting tuned in vegas in a few days.

anyway, lets get started.

the car is a 2007 BMW 530xi. and i am sure those who are famaliar wtih the car would think, oh noes! I-Drive interface! to answer your question, yes it does hvae I drive, and yes 

its just as bad as you can imagine hehe

the goals:

1. being very high end gear, the goal is not to create crazy show pieces, at ces, most of the highend companies acutally feature simple and classy installs. and this is the same 

for this car, something that oozes class

2. great sound quality of course

3. a way to really showcase the amps and speakers for the audience at the show (so no stealth here )

here is the car: clean and classy throughout





































so...onto the interior...and onto the I-drive issue. the problem with I drive is that none of the dash parts can be removed without disabling it. meaning the stock cd player has 

to remain, along with all the other parts. and since we had to somehow fit hte Alpine F1 status headunit into the dash, i found the only open slot is the pocket on the lower 

panel. the pocket was cut out, a trim molded in and the entire piece, painted, was reinstalled with the headunit, it sure is tight but it fits well 










onto the front stage. for space and looks, we decided to do the midbass and the midrange in a door pod in the lower door. this, coupled with the center channel the customer 

speced, will do fine. I ordered a set of door pods from PM modifiche in italy, and then heavily cut and modified it to house a Rainbow Platinum 7" midbass and a vanadium 5.25" 

midrange. they are aimed slightly on axis. and the entire piece was molded, sanded and trimmed in dark grey vinyl like the two tone dash. the piece was REALLY hard to vinyl 

lol but came out decent:









































































a pair of rainbow platinum tweeters were molde into the A pillars and covered in suede. when i got hte car, they were already in place but didnt look quite right, i modified 

them, sanded them down and recovered them. the slight dent on the passenger side housing was there when i got the car 



















a few more shots of the front interior:



















the center channel features a rainbow vanadium 4" midrange and a 1" tweet, since both drives dont even come close to fitting in the stock location, i molded them out a bit, 

flowing onto the dash and sueded to match the A pillars:




























and the entire front area:










moving towards the back, the rear deck was removed, cut, and a vent installed for hte bass to come through.










okay, moving to the trunk. the idea i had from the very beginning, was to do a variation of the platform idea. i see a lot of platforms in show cars and it always looks kind bare 

and uninteresting...being a fan of Star Trek TNG, my idea was to build platforms that looked like the warp engines on the enterprice:










meaning wo pieces of mdf sandwiching a lit up piece of plexi in the middle. so that was the idea that was used. all three sinfoni amplitude amps sit on floating "enterprise" 

platforms. a big four channel sends over 100 watts to each midrange and tweet, a smaller four channel was bridged to send well over 200 watts to each midbass, and a two 

channel was bridged to power the subs with close to 1kwatt. 

the platforms themselves sit in their own well, and each well also carries the same theme, being a sandwich of two mdf rings and a routed plexi ring that lights up. the entire 

trunk is two tone suede, light for the platforms and around the subs, dark graphite for the covering panels.

the subs are 12" rainbow profi, whcih will be switched to vanadium 12s at the show.

here are the trunk pics:


















































































i also built a new trunk ceiling piece out of mdf and sueded it. it features a vent for the sub, and my logo, a feature that i doubt will get scene much but its there 










now lets turn on the lights. i used multicolor leds throughout, whcih fades through the whole spectrum of colors, the platforms and the wells fade at their own speed, creating 

even more color combinations  about 600 ileds were used but the effect is pretty neat 























































as a final touch, my logo on the ceiling of the trunk also lights up and goes through all the color phases 



















to see the entire effect, you can check out the two videos i took, they are crappy quality but shows the color changes 

http://www.icixsound.com/iv/view_video.php?viewkey=712c49d51a18a32b39f0

http://www.icixsound.com/iv/view_video.php?viewkey=d466d6ec9a21b9ac34ff

overall, came out just i had pictured in my mind  cant wait to see how it sounds at ces.

special thanks to my friend Kenny at autsoundspecialists in hayward, CA, who helped me with the project and ran the wires in the car, made the rear deck vent, and help with 

the door pod sanding.

also marquies and Don for their good communication and assistance throughout hte project 

going to go out now and celebrate lol


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Best one yet Bing!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys...this was by far the most routing i have ever done one one car, as you can imagine with 12 pieces alone for each well and each platform hehe


----------



## cronic (Nov 6, 2007)

very nice install. I am impressed.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks Great. Im glad the project car is done. the owner of the car did my pillar tweeter pods for my 530i. theres a lot of money spend in this car. glad the car will be featured at ces.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

very very nice.

the right rca on the center amp needs to be straightened out. it looks like the loop is a little bigger than all the others. don't ask me how i noticed that.

very impressive craftsmanship. do you have any build pics?


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice work. That's some beautiful equipment. Those amps look huge, but very pretty. Leave out the center channel and everything looks great.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah that rca is slightly longer, i will see about shortening it tommorow...those rcas kinda dont wanna bend to be honest, with their jacket 

i have a lot of build pics, but too lazy to upload em hehe, maybe down the road 

yeah i didnt want to do the center channel to be honest, i though with the TA on the f1tatus, its not needed...but in the end, i gotta do what was told 


for those of you who are observant:

there is one aspect of the sinfoni amps that annoyed me quite a bit...can you tell me what it is? hint: all are class AB and two of them can come close to 700-1000 watts rms...

if you can tell me additioanlly what annoyed me even further on ONE of hte amps, bonus points!  lol

its all in the picture


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

bottom right amp has a funky power block on it.

what do i win?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yes that sorta is it, the two channel has a different poewr block with pos and negative RIGHT next to each other...but withouthe first annoying thing, this wouldnt be so bad... 

c'mon, the other annoying thing is so obvious hehe

b


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Good job Bing. I like how your added your logo, but not in your face. Very classy. Wish I could hear it. Have a Happy New Year bro, and be safe!


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> yes that sorta is it, the two channel has a different poewr block with pos and negative RIGHT next to each other...but withouthe first annoying thing, this wouldnt be so bad...
> 
> c'mon, the other annoying thing is so obvious hehe
> 
> b


Why does it have 4 blocks for 12v, rem and gnd? 

And Bing... you're a godlike installer... but why did you leave it in drive to take pics?  Poor parking brake.

Still... that install is a masterpiece. Nice work


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

remote turn on is on the outside instead of the middle?

on the channel out, the right + and - are backwards, so the wires look different to bridge the channels.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

They only accept 4ga. power wires and you needed the wire size reducers which add significant girth to the connection, which is especially important when they're right next to each other. 

Damn nice work!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

birdie2000 said:


> They only accept 4ga. power wires and you needed the wire size reducers which add significant girth to the connection, which is especially important when they're right next to each other.
> 
> Damn nice work!


Bingo !

No pun intented towards Bing. I already had to hear about this on the phone though.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

okay, i will spill the beans 

those are 4 guage wires you see in the pic, reduced to EIGHT guage!! thts right, they only accept 8 guage wires!  and the two channel amp, whcih for some reason has the power and ground right next to each other, means i cant even use reducers on both wires becusae the reduces wont fit next to each other... 

the fourth terminal is for a fan, so thats no biggie. but the 8 guage wire on hgh end class AB amps is wierd t me and not something i expected hehe

yeah it was in drive hehe...coudlnt figure out another way to show the headunit cleanly...and it was only on for a minute or two, if you see in some other pics the tach is at zero


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

I thought that looked a bit small for 0/1, but I didn't think those things would actually only accept 8 gauge. Damn.


----------



## haibane (Sep 29, 2005)

Looks like there are two functional cd players there. What did you do wiht the factory cd player afterwords?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm like the other guys in that I don't care for the center channel. The craftsmanship is awsome it just looks out of place up there. You are correct though...you have to do what the customer asks. The install as a whole just looks awsome!!! You're very gifted. Unfortunately I have to miss CES this year or I would definately make my way over to check that car out in person.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Im thinking the center channel could be OK, since he insisted on it, but I woulda certainly went with a dark blend for the dash.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, did you ever investigate what was under the dash when chosing a mounting method for the center channel drivers? My only negative comment is how out of place the center channel looks. You did a good job with the method you chose of course, but, perhaps a different method would have been more visually pleasing. Would it be possible to hog a hole out and flush mount them? Or, at least recess the motor structures a little bit and use a thinner baffle?

Ge0


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

Ge0 said:


> Just out of curiosity, did you ever investigate what was under the dash when chosing a mounting method for the center channel drivers? My only negative comment is how out of place the center channel looks. You did a good job with the method you chose of course, but, perhaps a different method would have been more visually pleasing. Would it be possible to hog a hole out and flush mount them? Or, at least recess the motor structures a little bit and use a thinner baffle?
> 
> Ge0


There's no way there is any room in that dash for anything. Right where that center channel is is probably an air box or 2 with the ventilation ducts running about. BMW's are weird, lol, I know far too much about them, lol.

Bing, I'm assuming you left the factory electrical system intact, since you didn't actually need to merge with the factory head unit?? How did you end up getting t the antenna wire, did you tap it, or does the I-Drive not care if the antenna wire is unplugged? These are extremely temperamental cars when it comes to the electronics, and I know damn well the factory amp, etc. is all still installed, due to the MOST bus fiber system.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

kennyg said:


> There's no way there is any room in that dash for anything. Right where that center channel is is probably an air box or 2 with the ventilation ducts running about. BMW's are weird, lol, I know far too much about them, lol.
> 
> Bing, I'm assuming you left the factory electrical system intact, since you didn't actually need to merge with the factory head unit?? How did you end up getting t the antenna wire, did you tap it, or does the I-Drive not care if the antenna wire is unplugged? These are extremely temperamental cars when it comes to the electronics, and I know damn well the factory amp, etc. is all still installed, due to the MOST bus fiber system.


Hey Kenny, nice to see you on here. I love your music man!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Very nice install.
I agree with others that the center channels looks "out of place", maybe because of the alcantara color. I don't know.
Also in the door pods, why darker color vinyl?
The trunk is amazing.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Hey Kenny, nice to see you on here. I love your music man!


:sigh. I really hope thats a joke because you've seen it said to me on other boards over the years, and not because you're a noob and decided to say it for the millionth time


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey guys 

some responses:

1. the center channel, there is nothing i can do it take it down any further...air vents, and wiring for hte dash monitor is directly below it...trust me i tried...without cutting up a bit part of the dash, i could not find a way to fit those tow drivers much better. as for the covering, well, we spoke, i asked the customer what we should cover it in, and since the A pillars, along witht he entire room, B and C pillars were redone in that suede, we decided to go with the same for the center channel. 

hehe its easy to see things after the fact, but i think it doenst look quite as "out of place" when you are physically in the car and can see the rest of hte interior in one shot hehe... 

but like i said, i didnt want to do the cneter to begin with...but i did do it in a manner that if we wanna remove it, all we have to do is take it out, and pop in a stock grille and its back to normal  no hackage.

2. the door pod grey color i think already answered, it acutally looked better to me in person. and i think, again its osmething you should see it in person, with the rest of the interior (how much dark grey there is) and then you can maybe understand it a bit more  also, my camera makes the lighting seem a bit off.

3. no radio is going into the F1 headunit, any disconnection of anyhitng on the stock cd plyaer and amp causes some kind of fault with the I-drive...so the entire stock system from headunit to amp is completely connected...i figure radio isnt the biggest priority... 

thank god he didnt have nav, if he had nav the nav computer i thin kis where hte pocket is, and then we would have been really screwed


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

kennyg said:


> :sigh. I really hope thats a joke because you've seen it said to me on other boards over the years, and not because you're a noob and decided to say it for the millionth time


<~~kenny g joke noob, :blush: put me down as 1,000,001


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*added a few night time pics and a few behind hte scene pics... to show hte wiring and how much routing is involved


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice install! What specific amps were used, that one on the top looks huge.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i will try and get the model numbers for you later..

i know one is a big 4 channel rated around 125x4? the oither 55x4 and then one more i think at 2x200? 

b


----------



## AcuraCl1 (Apr 28, 2005)

The big amp is a Sinfoni 120.4, and the other 2 - Sinfoni 50.4 and a 150.2


----------



## AcuraCl1 (Apr 28, 2005)

What is the little white box in the spare tire well.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

that would be hte rainbow center channel amp...


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Bing....very, very nice!! Happy Holidays


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

I also have the same gray interior, and it doesnt look bad at all. what looks out of place is the wood trim which i replaced mines with M5 aluminum trim which cost over 1k. the aluminum interior matches better. im using the alpine vehiclehub with the factory system and the h701 processor,
heres a couple of pics of mines.



































simplicityinsound said:


> hey guys
> 
> some responses:
> 
> ...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i definitely agree, the silver trim matches much better

b


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

hey which lighting did you use?? also which controller did you have to use for the lighting


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice! If I get rich down the road I will air lift my car to your shop  

I think a phase plug midrange with a kick bass makes more sense, even visually. Maybe it's just me...


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

wow, gorgeous car and an even better install. It must be nice.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Alright first off big ups to Bing for his hard work. Big ups to Don who was great support on this project as well as Steven from Distinct.

Ok now get off of Bing's back about the center channel. I had the drivers and I wanted to use them. I thought it would be a bit easier to get a 2 seater out of the car. But it was built that if I dont like it I can just take it out and put the factory grill back in place. I know most of you have issues with using a center but I had a spot of one so I said what the hell. 

There is a lot more meaning behind this car then any of you will ever beable to understand. I hope you all enjoy Bings work cuz when the car gets home I certainly will.

I bought a car without Nav on purpose. Yes intigrating in this car is a pita but we got it done.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

How about throwing in a miniature stripper pole?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

drake78 said:


> How about throwing in a miniature stripper pole?


Well we will be in Vegas hehe


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

that gives me a great idea for a photoshoot at ces...just need grab a few models and a metal rod lol 

see you in vegas buddy


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

Am I the only person on this forum at least not impressed by this install?? A quote from a good friend who built a good number of cars that went to CES ~10 years ago when he was still in the industry - "Good god that things an abortion.....Is that really what passes for 'good' nowadays???"

Bing, the craftsmanship is quality, no doubt. I guess I just question the reasoning behind even being willing to put your shops name on this project. I mean, you admitted in the first post that there were alot of things you weren't happy with about the way the customer wanted them in your first post.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey when it comes down to car audio, its all about opinions and personal preferences 

I for one, though am not 100 percent happy wtih everyhting, was very happy to put my name on the project.

i never expect everyone to like my installs, that would be extremely hard to accomplish, hell installers with 100 times more talent than i do turn out projects that gets its fair share or criticism 

no biggie to me  I was happy that at CES, most of the comments I heard were positive, and that i was a very clean and classy install, whcih was what the goal was in the beginning  and most of hte ocmments were not told directlyto me, where people would perhaps likely to be more polite than they are, but general comments passed to me by friends and aquaintances of mine at the show.

but like i said, i know what you mean, hell, if i was scared to take critcism, I wouldnt have put pics up of my installs on so many forums  I mean, every one likes to take shots at pics of installs posted on the web right? 

can you share the name of your friend and post some pics of the installs he did? i would very much like to learn from others  and I am hoping his installs are not the crazy over the top full show installs with paint and glass everywhere?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

kennyg said:


> Am I the only person on this forum at least not impressed by this install?? A quote from a good friend who built a good number of cars that went to CES ~10 years ago when he was still in the industry - "Good god that things an abortion.....Is that really what passes for 'good' nowadays???"
> 
> Bing, the craftsmanship is quality, no doubt. I guess I just question the reasoning behind even being willing to put your shops name on this project. I mean, you admitted in the first post that there were alot of things you weren't happy with about the way the customer wanted them in your first post.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Well I guess everthing is not for everyone. Kenny sorry you dont like my car, but I do and really in the end that is all that matters. Yes it is not real flashy I did not want that and I was not going to budge on that. Sure there are some things that could have went differntly but do to time constaints and setbacks this is what we have and I think it is great. Thanks for your comments. If you dont mind could you post some pics of what you feel is a good install. Would really like to see your perspective.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

kennyg said:


> Am I the only person on this forum at least not impressed by this install?? A quote from a good friend who built a good number of cars that went to CES ~10 years ago when he was still in the industry - "Good god that things an abortion.....Is that really what passes for 'good' nowadays???"
> 
> Bing, the craftsmanship is quality, no doubt. I guess I just question the reasoning behind even being willing to put your shops name on this project. I mean, you admitted in the first post that there were alot of things you weren't happy with about the way the customer wanted them in your first post.



Oddly enough 99% of atendees had nothing but good to say about the car. Target was simple, clean and functional. That is Exactly what it is. There is nothing to be 'impressed' or blown away with. Its simplicity at its finest with a touch of class. High end products do not need 100 lbs of glass and 20 quarts of paint. You hear with your ears not your eyes.

Now care to share this friends name? Im still in the industry and I was 10 as well as 15 plus years ago. Most of many were at CES too. So now I would absolutely love to see what a 'good install' consists of.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I saw the car at Ces, and I thought the install was quite nice. The only thing I did'nt personally like cosmetically was the center. I thought the material choice was a little off compared to the rest of the interior. I was a little bummed it was'nt tuned. I sat in it and asked if it was tuned. The guy demo'n it said that they could'nt get the software to work. The center speaker was playing really low  It was bouncing pretty violently when bass notes were being played.

Question for the install shop: where do you get the bendable neon lights from? Those look pretty cool, and I can't find them.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I love the install, now that I own some Sinfoni amplifiers, I hope to be able to do them as much justice as this install does. Bing, you did a fantastic job.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> Well I guess everthing is not for everyone. Kenny sorry you dont like my car, but I do and really in the end that is all that matters. Yes it is not real flashy I did not want that and I was not going to budge on that. Sure there are some things that could have went differntly but do to time constaints and setbacks this is what we have and I think it is great. Thanks for your comments. If you dont mind could you post some pics of what you feel is a good install. Would really like to see your perspective.


The craftsmanship of the install is quite good. More of the point was actually that the install was 'too flashy'. I, as well as others that I've talked to, aren't feeling the neon lighting, nor the complete loss of trunk usability just to show off the amps. Also just don't see why you felt the need to use such a head unit, rather than integrate a processor into the rear to retain the stock head unit via the MOST bus system. I'm glad you're happy with your car, as you should be. It's just not the direction I would've gone with for a 'clean' install.




6spdcoupe said:


> Oddly enough 99% of atendees had nothing but good to say about the car. Target was simple, clean and functional. That is Exactly what it is. There is nothing to be 'impressed' or blown away with. Its simplicity at its finest with a touch of class. High end products do not need 100 lbs of glass and 20 quarts of paint. You hear with your ears not your eyes.
> 
> Now care to share this friends name? Im still in the industry and I was 10 as well as 15 plus years ago. Most of many were at CES too. So now I would absolutely love to see what a 'good install' consists of.


Don, get on AIM, lets chat.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Kenny, if your friend said it was an abortion, they should've seen it before it got to Bing. I saw the install before and I saw the install after, in person, and it was huge improvement on what Bing did. With the kind of constraints that Bing had, I think he did an awesome job on the install IMO. German cars are not easy to work on.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i think the lights are very tastefully done. i'm all about the trunk space, but i think the trunk was very well done. i agree the center channel is obtrusive looking, and would rather do without, but it seems like that's what the customer wants, so what can you do.


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

heard it. was awxome!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

If it was me, I would have my amps come out of the trunk with neon signs that say look at me! Maybe a large magnifying glass over that. 

Making your product visible seems like good business 

I thought this was CES





kennyg said:


> I, as well as others that I've talked to, aren't feeling the neon lighting, nor the complete loss of trunk usability just to show off the amps.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

8675309 said:


> If it was me, I would have my amps come out of the trunk with neon signs that say look at me! Maybe a large magnifying glass over that.
> 
> Making your product visible seems like good business
> 
> I thought this was CES


Theres really nothing that says lack of class than that. Inever understood the point behind overly extending the work that NEEDed to be done with extra crap. Guess its a matter of overcompensating for other things?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

kennyg said:


> Don, get on AIM, lets chat.



Sorry bud, I dont use AIM. You can email or call though if you'd like.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Only a figure of speech





6spdcoupe said:


> Theres really nothing that says lack of class than that. Inever understood the point behind overly extending the work that NEEDed to be done with extra crap. Guess its a matter of overcompensating for other things?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for your comments it is always good to get others point of veiws. I orignally wanted to use the factory HU but finding a proessor that would do the trick was not an easy task. Since you can not use the H990 with out the HU. I did not buy it for this install it was in one of my other cars. I dont care about not being able to use th trunk since this is not a grocery getter. I let Bing have most creative freedom with this car. The are LED's not Neons they just happen to be not your tardional red or blue that everyone uses. But once again I do appreciate your input. Did you ever find those pics? I love looking at others works.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> Thanks for your comments it is always good to get others point of veiws. I orignally wanted to use the factory HU but finding a proessor that would do the trick was not an easy task. Since you can not use the H990 with out the HU. I did not buy it for this install it was in one of my other cars. I dont care about not being able to use th trunk since this is not a grocery getter. I let Bing have most creative freedom with this car. The are LED's not Neons they just happen to be not your tardional red or blue that everyone uses. But once again I do appreciate your input. Did you ever find those pics? I love looking at others works.


I stole these next 2 pics from the ECA BBQ thread:




























I've seen this car in person, this car was built by a very, very good local shop (Audio Designs of Atlanta) who has cars or articles in Car Audio & Electronics mag almost every month. I'm not too much a fan of the yellow dash kit, but...... I love the rest of the car. 

http://www.gallery.audiodesignsofatlanta.com/main.php?g2_itemId=711

It's 2:30 AM, I can't find any decent interior pics right now, but I'll be sure to post them up. As for the trunk, I'd much rather have something that looks like one of these setups than what was done to yours.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

That includes the M3?


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> That includes the M3?


Yes. What sets the M3 apart from this car is that the interior isn't ruined (sans the 2 yellow things in the dash/center console), and the trunk is still quite usable, while still being able to show off and accent all of the equipment. I can handle 'flash' in some instances, that being one of them. Everything matches. The colors match the car. Everything is usable. I'm a big proponent of usability. If you lose some functions of your car, then I don't like it. Same goes for performance. My roommate built a 600 horse M3 for a guy, dude wanted a wayyy too big turbo. Car had nothing till it came on HARD at ~4500 rpm's. Tires broke free and started fishtailing on the highway, same thing in 4th gear. Completely useless power.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

So Jeff is the one that called it an 'abortion' ?


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> So Jeff is the one that called it an 'abortion' ?


No. I already said the guy who said that hasn't been in the industry in years. I don't know Jeff personally.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

kennyg said:


> I stole these next 2 pics from the ECA BBQ thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait a second, the first car you listd there, is George's Dinan 5, a previous Gen 5 series, built by Ernie and Junior at Sound innovations here in hayward california. I LOVE that car for sure.

but i do want to point out a two things:

1. that car had a much higher budget than we did and a much longer timeperiod

2. that trunk is not usable, unless you relaly want to damage and ruin a master piece like that. its aboutg as usable as the rainbow bimmer if you just laid a blanket on top of the amps and put stuff in it.

the second car you have there is Pete's personal audi, also done by the same shop, and its much more of a daily driver car than an ces car, even thoughi think pete did have it ces onec or twice.

as for Jeff's m3, i like it, though i find it hard to believe you would find that trunk to be any more usable than this one...and i believe again, budget and time constraints did not apply. I am a big fan and a friend of Jeffs, and I htink we share a lot of design values when it comes to car audio  

also i am not sure why you keep on saying hte interior is ruined on this bmw? like i said in the post, the cneter pod is easily removed and recovered with a stock grille. the door pods were a meaning of neccessity, i amsure you know the M3 can be done iwth a loewr door 6.5 with relative ease compared ot the e60 5 series, so thats apples and oranges. if its the color of the door pod you dont like, i hardly call that ruined...hell, if someone wanted ot,t he can remove the vinyl and recover it wtih a different color done...or simpler, use sem to dye it and put it back on. what else in the inteior is ruined? the entire I-drive works...seats works, dash is fine...wht are you referring to?


----------



## f#1man (Aug 29, 2007)

Jesus titty christ KennyG you just won't give up will you. That M3 has NO usable space so I don't even know why you brought it up. Going by your definition of "abortion" the M3 is more of an abortion than Bing's install. 

I really don't see what your gripe is about. You criticize someone's install then you point to what in your mind is how you would have done it. If you're the position to call people's installs abortions then let's see your god-like vehicle.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

DAAAAANNNG












f#1man said:


> Jesus titty christ KennyG you just won't give up will you. That M3 has NO usable space so I don't even know why you brought it up. Going by your definition of "abortion" the M3 is more of an abortion than Bing's install.
> 
> I really don't see what your gripe is about. You criticize someone's install then you point to what in your mind is how you would have done it. If you're the position to call people's installs abortions then let's see your god-like vehicle.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

kennyg said:


> I stole these next 2 pics from the ECA BBQ thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are very nice installs especially the first one. I would not put anything in that trunk nor the trunk of the m3 also very nicely done. I like that alot aswell. So my car is not your cup of tea thats cool you are entitled to your opinion. We had a budget that I had to stay with in. I am not sponsored buy Rainbow and I was fitting the bill on this car. We also had a huge time constrant on the build but with all that being said I still dont think Bing and I would have had a design concept that was very different from this one. My interior is not ruined. I can take my center channel out and put it back stock. I had to have pods in the doors becasue the e60 only has a 4" drive up by the door handle not good for sq which is the main premise of this car. Looks aside it sounds stellar. But thank you again for your input. By the way may I see a pic of your install?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

jayhawk, class act for your attitude. the kinda guy I'd sit down and have a beer with.

Made a post yesterday that got eaten, I'll see if I cant rewrite my thoughts.

I think the Japanese have a great culture towards criticism and judgement. In particular, what I understand as a "form" or the "forms" of things. For example, The Japanese may release a TV reality show that is just total trash TV. Worthless entertainment. But when judged versus the Japanese concept of the "ideal reality show form" it may be very highly regarded. Thus we see very strange Japanese creations that boast very high marks, is very highly regarded.

I think that sort of thinking should apply here. As far as "the CES car form" goes, I much prefer your install. While I dont think it is the definition of class or elegant in absolute terms, in reference to every CES car ive ever seen a photo of I'd probably have to say its the classiest, the most elegant. As Bing says, oozes elegance. I judge your car to be an excellent example of the CES form of car, not the typical flash yet gets the job done of product advertisement. And doing it without using whorish tactics (look at me! I'm a nascar!)

That I dont like it in general is moot because my style is "OEM" or "a hidden look, more "stealthy" than 99% of the people here would define as "stealth." And should your car have been built with that "form" in mind it would have been a CES failure. No one would have known the gear inside, no one would have understood the car's purpose. Simply put, the car would have been a failure if built to my taste.

I think it is yet another great car worthy of pride in ownership.

Did any of that make sense?


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> jayhawk, class act for your attitude. the kinda guy I'd sit down and have a beer with.
> 
> Made a post yesterday that got eaten, I'll see if I cant rewrite my thoughts.
> 
> ...


Well put. I also prefer a stealth system, but if my goal was to do an install to attract people to the products I have installed, then you need to highlight those products in some way. What better way than to catch someone's attention than lights in an amprack? It's not like this car is covered in strobes or crazy paintwork, so there has to be some way to draw attention to the car for business purposes, other than the nice rims and beautiful Kansas plate ( , I grew up in KCK). 
Those other installs look real nice, just a different interpretation. To make this one more useful, I think you just need to fab up a false floor, and get rid of the center channel. Bing/Jayhawk, can you tell no one likes the center?  J/K


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hehe, what i find really interesting is that the one very rare time that i do NOT do a stealth install, i get jumped on a bit  one only have to take a look at my site to see just the kind of installs i prefer.

But, for this car, and infact, most CES cars, trunk usage is NOT a priority, heck, for those of you at ces this year, how many demo cars did you see that had a usable trunk? i mean usable in the sense you can drive it to the supermarket, throw bags of groceries in it? i can tell you, i can count them with one hand, with few fingers to spare. 

plus, ideas for a sandwich amp rack is one that i have had for a long long time now, but it is not a set up that lends it self to full stealth installs when you are trying to keep floor raising to a minimum, so when this opportunity came up, i definetly went for it and I myself, am very proud of the outcome 

I really do think, even though this statement is kinda meaningless to most of you, that this car needs to be seen to be appreciated more. pictures of the trunk simply do not do it justice, to see the slow, smooth alterations in colors in the trunk and when you see it under normal lighitng conditions...is really mesmorizing.

so thats all i am going to say, love it or hate it, the goal from the beginning was to sound good, look clean, showcase the products, and be attractive to the people attending ces, as well as the owner of hte vehicle itself. and to me, those goals were accomplished  

Criticizing the install is no problem, if I had a big ego problem, i would never post any of my installs on the web, cuase it certainly does leave it open to bashing by every one, those who are installers and those who are not. So i take it in stride. When i do get a little annoyed though, is when people try and push their opinions as facts and when they cannot get consensus with everyone, they get defensive and perceive themselves as "being flamed"...why cant we just all present our opinions, have a discussion about it without tempers flaring up? 

Cheers 

b


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> hehe, what i find really interesting is that the one very rare time that i do NOT do a stealth install, i get jumped on a bit  one only have to take a look at my site to see just the kind of installs i prefer.
> 
> But, for this car, and infact, most CES cars, trunk usage is NOT a priority, heck, for those of you at ces this year, how many demo cars did you see that had a usable trunk? i mean usable in the sense you can drive it to the supermarket, throw bags of groceries in it? i can tell you, i can count them with one hand, with few fingers to spare.
> 
> ...



Excellent post Bing. I never once wanted or intended to argue about your install. I simply wanted to state my opinion. This is a message board afterall, and regardless of what others say, I will state my opinion. 

On that note. How do those Platinum series sound?? Can you compare them to anything else in the Rainbow lineup?? I find it hard to stomach that they are worthy of their $10k retail pricetag.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

kennyg said:


> Excellent post Bing. I never once wanted or intended to argue about your install. I simply wanted to state my opinion. This is a message board afterall, and regardless of what others say, I will state my opinion.
> 
> On that note. How do those Platinum series sound?? Can you compare them to anything else in the Rainbow lineup?? I find it hard to stomach that they are worthy of their $10k retail pricetag.


 I think what the issue was is that you shared opinions of those OTHER than You. Unless of course your the one that believes it to be an 'abortion' and wanted to hide that as being your own thought.  

C'mon Ken being from where you came from you should know the References are the ones with the 10K pricetag. Passive Platinums are only a bit over 2k.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> I think what the issue was is that you shared opinions of those OTHER than You. Unless of course your the one that believes it to be an 'abortion' and wanted to hide that as being your own thought.


No, that wans't me I quoted, lol, but there are a few who share the same opinions. Have you looked at the thread about this on Peter Euro's forum??



6spdcoupe said:


> C'mon Ken being from where you came from you should know the References are the ones with the 10K pricetag. Passive Platinums are only a bit over 2k.


Bah, thats right. Sorry, my bad. It's been awhile since I've looked at the Rainbow lineup


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

kennyg said:


> No, that wans't me I quoted, lol, but there are a few who share the same opinions. Have you looked at the thread about this on Peter Euro's forum??


Of course I did, but I also thought better of you to sink to his level. If its not HIS way its garbage, if its not Cadence  its garbage, if you dont agree with him, YOU are garbage. There are so many ways he could better apply himself, but he'd rather take the 'my **** don't stink' approach. He blames others for not liking him, but when you see forum after forum ban him ... one tends to notice it's not 'the people', but rather the person.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

kennyg said:


> No, that wans't me I quoted, lol, but there are a few who share the same opinions. Have you looked at the thread about this on Peter Euro's forum??


Kenny, I respect you too much to hear you point to peter Euro's forum as a source of good opinion. Peter, for some odd reason, has hated me from the start, perhaps its with the Ed/DLS thing, even though, if you search everyone of my posts in response to him, i was always professional and not once tried to thrash him. But honestly, i sorta expect that everything I do, without question, will be bashed by him, calling me a know-nothing, a hack, or whatever term that suits him that day.

Other than the whole general bashing tone put on by him, the other thing that irks me most about him is that for some strange reason, he believe that A pillar or Dash mounting (versus kicks) is a concept invented by him, and that if you dont use it, you are an idiot, and if you do use it, its becuase the almight peter convinced you. Thats just plain childish...

that and his general lack of showing up in person with his car to meets and gatherings...anyone can hide behind a keyboard and throw up a barrage of insults and "knowledge", but i dont recall him posting pics of his installs for others or coming to meets to demonstrate his skills.

I have never doubted him as someone with a lot of knowledge, perhaps greater than my own, but how he applies himself and his knowledge is downright rude.

So i hope you dont become a regular there and continue to use that forum as the backbone of your opinion, becuase then you risk sinking into the same league as him, whcih IMO is the worst thing, that being the league if irrelevance - as people are so annoyed by him that they cease to care or react to what hes saying, true or false.

cheers


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Guys, A CES Demo car and a daily driven SQ vehicle are two very different animals ! I think most of us that have been on this and other forums for quite some time know this and take it as "given" knowledge. The whole point at an event like CES is to get your product noticed. One of the most accepted ways is to build a "showcase" vehicle. 

The BMW used some wonderful equipment and from what I understand it accomplished it's intended goal - to show off the product and sound very good do it. To my understanding, the installer did his job. He listened to his customer, made suggestions and ultimatly built the vehicle to meet the customers request. He did this using very nice technique, thoughtful design and all while meeting a short deadline. BRAVO simplicityinsound !

Just my 0.02$

J


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Bing, you did a great job on the installation! Definitely not an easy task given the time and budgetary constraints you faced and how this affects other aspects of the installation: design, creativity, meeting the customer needs, and fulfilling the criteria of a CES vehicle which will not always be to everyone's tastes (given its marketing nature). Unfortunately, stealth and practicality does not bring the 'eyes' and interest at CES nor selling product (whether be in marketing ads or installations featured in car audio magazines).

BTW, I have used the trunk on occasion to haul around groceries in my BMW. The car was made to be practical so the spare trunk is still accessible and covers were made to protect and hide the equipment. Sound Innovations was trying to get my car featured in Car Audio & Electronics but they thought my car was not too flashy enough. Well, at least the a-pillar and kickpanel builds were featured :blush: 

Regards,

George


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

kennyg said:


> No, that wans't me I quoted, lol, but there are a few who share the same opinions. Have you looked at the thread about this on Peter Euro's forum??


Link?


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

rcurley55 said:


> Link?


Rob, you're gonna open a very big can of worms with that question...


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

Vestax said:


> Rob, you're gonna open a very big can of worms with that question...


ahh, in that case, I know where it is - and I'm not interested.


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

Apologies if this has been asked before, but what driver is being used in the center channel??

It looks to be very small...tweeter size. What frequency range is it playing?

A full range mono center can do lots for the typical car install. Like the dual 6.5s in the doors as well.

Nice work!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Fellippe said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, but what driver is being used in the center channel??
> 
> It looks to be very small...tweeter size. What frequency range is it playing?
> 
> ...



in the center is a vanadium 4" mid and 1" tweet

each door houses a 7" platinum midbass and 5" vanadium midrange


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

i actually got to sit in the car at CES.. pretty nice setup.. it also made me realize im missing an awfully lot of midbass. time to go play with my xover settings again.

I couldnt help feeling a little empty handed though, as if something were missing from the setup.

the guy at the booth was saying it was a bay area local that built it. I had asked steve about it, and he ended up showing me this thread. nice work!

Edit: the placement of the booth kinda sucked though. it was in the VERY corner of the automotive room. in an area that alot of people dont even bother walking. the real reason why i even walked over there was to see the car. It was a bonus to see it had a stereo, with friendly people that actually let me listen to it.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I didnt know he had his own forum. Took a minute to google it out. And holy crap. I didnt realize his conduct on the general internet was held back. The things he says are incredible.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> I didnt know he had his own forum. Took a minute to google it out. And holy crap. I didnt realize his conduct on the general internet was held back. The things he says are incredible.


Wow, there is much hate on that forum. As much as I like car audio, it is just a hobby for many of us and there are more important things in life than to belittle people (who you've never met in person) and to refer to other forums/people as being "gay" or "pussies" just because you have ideological differences with them.

It's interesting how people are so e-tough yet wouldn't have the balls to say these things in person. Opinions are one thing but unjust hate is another. Get a life  !


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

I personaly think Bing's trunk install is in a higher class than the other two.


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

It's the best door speaker install I've ever seen, it's really nice work.

Tõnu


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I think the thing to remember here is that this is not a daily driver. I do drive this car but if I am going to the store I will take my Tahoe. This all came about becasue I had used Rainbow before in my maxima and a very great friend of mine (Don) said that Rainbow was going to be at CES this year and was building a car. I think orginally they were going to use a 350z. Don told Steven hey Marquies is willing to let you use his car. There was more than likely going to be a million and one 350z's there why not use a different car. He has a 5 series it may represent the products a bit better (opinion) So Don and I brainstormed about and installer and I wanted someone that has a great rep and has done impecible work. I discovered Bing and gave him a call. He gladly took on the project. I commend him cause he sacrificed a lot to get this car done on time and on budget. My hat goes off to Bing. I dont care that not everyone likes the car, but you must really see it and listen to it to appreciate it. I wanted it to showcase even if it was not a CES car I compete and what better way to get more people interested than a cool install? That being said I am not bitter by any remarks on this thread I love the feed back and maybe my next install I will try the full steath approach.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Fellippe said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, but what driver is being used in the center channel??
> 
> It looks to be very small...tweeter size. What frequency range is it playing?
> 
> ...


I know that most people Bing included dont like the Center channel lol. I chose to do the center 1. becasue I hsd never done one before. 2. I had the space to do it since the car comes with a center. 3. if I decided to do 5.1 it there.

Right now the center is not even on. I turned it off. It is not needed for SQ the center image is spot on now that I have tweaked the car a bit since it has come home.

By the way when it is on it is ran passive.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

when i am bored, i go onto peter euro's forum, where i am public enemy number 1 or maybe number 2 and 3, and get a taste of how he has bashed my latest install and it brightens my day a lot  Heck, lately, i actually feel like unless an install I have done gets bashed by Peter, its not really worthy.  So needless to say, i was surpirsed and delighted to find that my latest install, a very simple littles scion instlal got his full wrath! its great, filled with his usual uninformed opinions about what I did to it and why i am the biggest hack in the world 

Marquies, good to hear you got her back, i am sure you missed her a lot when she was gone


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Are we talking about Pete Lufrano aka Autofile on ECA? I googled and no Petes Euro Forum came up.

He's a ****ing NAZI when it comes to MENTIONING Genesis, Rainbow or any of the brands he reps.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Are we talking about Pete Lufrano aka Autofile on ECA? I googled and no Petes Euro Forum came up.
> 
> He's a ****ing NAZI when it comes to MENTIONING Genesis, Rainbow or any of the brands he reps.


no no, its a guy called Peter_euro he was on a bunch of forums with a bunch of different names, and got banned from virtually everyone of them...

so he created his own forum where he mostly postshimself or carry converstaions with one or two other people via posts  its filled with hate for everyone...

i dont want to post a link to his forum but google "loud and clear car audio forum", it should come up as one of the first listings


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> no no, its a guy called Peter_euro he was on a bunch of forums with a bunch of different names, and got banned from virtually everyone of them...
> 
> so he created his own forum where he mostly postshimself or carry converstaions with one or two other people via posts  its filled with hate for everyone...
> 
> i dont want to post a link to his forum but google "loud and clear car audio forum", it should come up as one of the first listings


No point in not posting Bing, you already gave the info to find it ..

http://www.createforum.com/petereuro/viewforum.php?f=9&mforum=petereuro

Silly man. 

Although I suppose a few people here wont be to happy with what they find..


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

GlasSman said:


> Are we talking about Pete Lufrano aka Autofile on ECA? I googled and no Petes Euro Forum came up.
> 
> He's a ****ing NAZI when it comes to MENTIONING Genesis, Rainbow or any of the brands he reps.


I dont see Peter as a Nazi at all. He also only covers Genesis and has absolutely no affiliation with Rainbow. If he is endorsing them, we are all for it ! 

Oh and definitely not the same fella. See below..


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

fine fine  


yeah...good thing chip foose is not on this forum hehe...


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Aww c'mon you know neither him nor Arc need to be on here to get attacked...

http://www.createforum.com/petereuro/viewtopic.php?t=168&mforum=petereuro


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

I believe that "Kendogg" on Peter_Euro's forum and "KennyG" on this forum are the same based on this thread (reference to posting on DIY/Bing):

http://www.createforum.com/petereur...ca35c35b455da7e6c20fe5873e53&mforum=petereuro

Based on the usernames (above), the following *may* be KennyG's install (link is on the first thread post):

http://www.createforum.com/petereuro/viewtopic.php?t=141&mforum=petereuro

If so, then the pictures of his installation will speak for themselves (as to why he does not post them on DIY). My apologies for going OT on this thread, however, I don't feel that the bashing of Bing and others is justified especially when it's unwarranted and because some have a vendetta against others.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> I dont see Peter as a Nazi at all. He also only covers Genesis and has absolutely no affiliation with Rainbow. If he is endorsing them, we are all for it !
> 
> Oh and definitely not the same fella. See below..


Definitely not the same Peter as Don has pointed out. I have met and know Peter Lufrano and he is a standup and nice guy who stands behind and believes in the product that he represents (Genesis). Peter is very fair and never bashes on people or other companies unlike some others who use these tactics to further their interests/products.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> I dont see Peter as a Nazi at all. He also only covers Genesis and has absolutely no affiliation with Rainbow. If he is endorsing them, we are all for it !
> 
> Oh and definitely not the same fella. See below..


Ok not the same guy.

Nothing against Peter at all. I guess certain threads over on ECA stick in my head and my initial impression of him wrongly stuck.

Didn't Peter at one time rep Brax/Helix? 

I really want to hear Georges car. Kind of a far drive for me.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

GlasSman said:


> Ok not the same guy.
> 
> Nothing against Peter at all. I guess certain threads over on ECA stick in my head and my initial impression of him wrongly stuck.
> 
> ...


Yes he did a few years back.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

d5sc said:


> I believe that "Kendogg" on Peter_Euro's forum and "KennyG" on this forum are the same based on this thread (reference to posting on DIY/Bing):
> 
> http://www.createforum.com/petereur...ca35c35b455da7e6c20fe5873e53&mforum=petereuro
> 
> ...



Actually, if anybody here had the brain capacity to search my sn, you would see that I actually created an entire build thread here as well. It's not my fault nobody was smart enough to look for it.

I'm not a master installer - thats not my job, never has been, and never will be. If I were, I'd be posting pictures of jobs in magazines and at CES myself


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

kennyg said:


> Actually, if anybody here had the brain capacity to search my sn, you would see that I actually created an entire build thread here as well. It's not my fault nobody was smart enough to look for it.
> 
> I'm not a master installer - thats not my job, never has been, and never will be. If I were, I'd be posting pictures of jobs in magazines and at CES myself


I have very little brain capacity. My wife makes that known to me daily.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I looked at the thread, looks awesome!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

That Euro forum reads like an episode of Beavis and Butthead. 

They LOVE to rag on us


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, that Euro *** just attacked my setup  I left a nice comment. I certainly hope that is not his pink panther bmw  Sorry to hijack, but what a tool  There is one thing to give your opinion, and then there is "my ego is so huge, that nothing out there is worthy"


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Yeah, that Euro *** just attacked my setup  I left a nice comment. I certainly hope that is not his pink panther bmw  Sorry to hijack, but what a tool  There is one thing to give your opinion, and then there is "my ego is so huge, that nothing out there is worthy"


why not list this install in the hall of shame, and then post IBTL 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/278329/3

note the "useful" hatch area, and just overall amazingness of hte install


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> why not list this install in the hall of shame, and then post IBTL
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/278329/3
> 
> note the "useful" hatch area, and just overall amazingness of hte install


How can he be so critical of other peoples installs when his looks worse than mine did back in 1991 when I first started. There is NOTHING special about his install. 

Bing....your work FAR surpases his.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm curious as to what you guys consider 'inferior' about the Porsch setup. In my eyes, it's extremely aesthetically pleasing. The trunk is well laid out, and finished off quite well, and still very usable (about as usable as it gets for that car). The doors look great, I don't think I'd ever look in the window and notice that they aren't stock. A HU is always going to look out of place, no matter what you do. And the tweeters look like they're part of the pilar as well, instead of a holesaw being used to cut out for them. 

I'm being serious guys, what about that setup is inferior to the BMW this thread was made for, besides equipment used in different years.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

kennyg said:


> I'm curious as to what you guys consider 'inferior' about the Porsch setup. In my eyes, it's extremely aesthetically pleasing. The trunk is well laid out, and finished off quite well, and still very usable (about as usable as it gets for that car). The doors look great, I don't think I'd ever look in the window and notice that they aren't stock. A HU is always going to look out of place, no matter what you do. And the tweeters look like they're part of the pilar as well, instead of a holesaw being used to cut out for them.
> 
> I'm being serious guys, what about that setup is inferior to the BMW this thread was made for, besides equipment used in different years.


Do you happen to remember what you and Peter_Euro wrote in the thread regarding this installation?!?! Your intentions are quite clear and rhetorical in nature in terms of what your beliefs are and where your alliances stand (based on this thread; premeditated). It's interesting to note how he is attempting to coach you on your rebuttal(s) and ways of thinking/logic. You question our intelligence yet we must question your's (as to what you, yourself, really believe in, not that of Peter_Euro):

http://www.createforum.com/petereur...ca35c35b455da7e6c20fe5873e53&mforum=petereuro

Peter_Euro
Site Admin


Joined: 11 Oct 2007
Posts: 1099
: 


Items
Posted: Fri Dec 28, 2007 8:17 pm Post subject: Here is number one... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

although it feels like number two... 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27315 

-wow factor is none 

-effort to account for acoustics is next to none 

-effort to make the install appear like part of interior that belongs there is none 

-good taste is none 

Hard to believe this is an install to demonstrate supposedly great speakers and amplifiers... 

Back to top 


kendogg



Joined: 14 Oct 2007
Posts: 157
: 


Items
Posted: Sat Dec 29, 2007 6:12 am Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ya, I'm definitely not 'WOW'd' by it or anything. and I agree - I'm not quite sure what the purpose is. I would've assumed that if Bing cared about his shop as much as he should, he would've told that guy hell no, we'll do it right or we won't do it at all. 

Back to top 


Peter_Euro
Site Admin


Joined: 11 Oct 2007
Posts: 1099
: 


Items
Posted: Sat Dec 29, 2007 8:36 am Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

kendogg wrote: 
Ya, I'm definitely not 'WOW'd' by it or anything. and I agree - I'm not quite sure what the purpose is. I would've assumed that if Bing cared about his shop as much as he should, he would've told that guy hell no, we'll do it right or we won't do it at all. 


I think the problem may be Bing thinks this is the right way 

Back to top 


kendogg



Joined: 14 Oct 2007
Posts: 157
: 


Items
Posted: Sat Dec 29, 2007 8:59 am Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Peter_Euro wrote: 
kendogg wrote: 
Ya, I'm definitely not 'WOW'd' by it or anything. and I agree - I'm not quite sure what the purpose is. I would've assumed that if Bing cared about his shop as much as he should, he would've told that guy hell no, we'll do it right or we won't do it at all. 


I think the problem may be Bing thinks this is the right way 



Well, he did say he didn't agree with alot of it and just did what he was told too. 

Back to top 


Peter_Euro
Site Admin


Joined: 11 Oct 2007
Posts: 1099
: 


Items
Posted: Sat Dec 29, 2007 9:09 am Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

kendogg wrote: 
Peter_Euro wrote: 
kendogg wrote: 
Ya, I'm definitely not 'WOW'd' by it or anything. and I agree - I'm not quite sure what the purpose is. I would've assumed that if Bing cared about his shop as much as he should, he would've told that guy hell no, we'll do it right or we won't do it at all. 


I think the problem may be Bing thinks this is the right way 



Well, he did say he didn't agree with alot of it and just did what he was told too. 


I did not buy it then and I do not buy it now... For the price he charged to do the fancy stuff, he could have easily fab some real kicks, but I guess he would have to do some real work instead of cashing in for the easy stuff. Maybe he just does not know how to go about doing this stuff? 

Back to top 


kendogg



Joined: 14 Oct 2007
Posts: 157
: 


Items
Posted: Mon Jan 21, 2008 11:07 am Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yup, so I had the dumb idea to actually post, and yup - I'm getting flamed for it. Good thing I went in with flame-suit at the ready 

Back to top 


Peter_Euro
Site Admin


Joined: 11 Oct 2007
Posts: 1099
: 


Items
Posted: Mon Jan 21, 2008 12:58 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

kendogg wrote: 
Yup, so I had the dumb idea to actually post, and yup - I'm getting flamed for it. Good thing I went in with flame-suit at the ready 


where did you get flamed? Vestax has his head and alleged brains burried deep up Bing's ass, it is instinctive for him to protect Bing's so called accomplishments. I hold them both, just like the rest of that crowd in very high regard 

Back to top 


Peter_Euro
Site Admin


Joined: 11 Oct 2007
Posts: 1099
: 


Items
Posted: Mon Jan 21, 2008 1:10 pm Post subject: The thing about flaming... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It is usually in the eye of the beholder or an insecured ***** who cannot handle a difference in opinions... There is a difference between expressing your opinion and getting reaction out of someone. Don't every hesitate to express your opinions 

Back to top 


kendogg



Joined: 14 Oct 2007
Posts: 157
: 


Items
Posted: Mon Jan 21, 2008 1:24 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Peter_Euro wrote: 
kendogg wrote: 
Yup, so I had the dumb idea to actually post, and yup - I'm getting flamed for it. Good thing I went in with flame-suit at the ready 


where did you get flamed? Vestax has his head and alleged brains burried deep up Bing's ass, it is instinctive for him to protect Bing's so called accomplishments. I hold them both, just like the rest of that crowd in very high regard 


From my recent post on page 5, all the way thru to page 6 there are a few flamers there. And I'm curious what happened to Vestax, he never used to be this way iirc. He was telling me he saw the car at Bing's house, and it's quite good :shrug 

Apparently just because Bing had to fix and even worse install, that makes this one acceptable??? 

Back to top 


Peter_Euro
Site Admin


Joined: 11 Oct 2007
Posts: 1099
: 


Items
Posted: Mon Jan 21, 2008 2:12 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

kendogg wrote: 
Peter_Euro wrote: 
kendogg wrote: 
Yup, so I had the dumb idea to actually post, and yup - I'm getting flamed for it. Good thing I went in with flame-suit at the ready 


where did you get flamed? Vestax has his head and alleged brains burried deep up Bing's ass, it is instinctive for him to protect Bing's so called accomplishments. I hold them both, just like the rest of that crowd in very high regard 


From my recent post on page 5, all the way thru to page 6 there are a few flamers there. And I'm curious what happened to Vestax, he never used to be this way iirc. He was telling me he saw the car at Bing's house, and it's quite good :shrug 

Apparently just because Bing had to fix and even worse install, that makes this one acceptable??? 


Making a ghetto rig better means nothing, this is what Bing does, he tidies things up visually but lacks inclination to make a sonic impact. I'd say it is not even hit or miss with him, it is miss all the way. Between him and Zuki, these clowns are a parody of car audio... 

And Vestax, he is totally clueless about sound quality, he is all for buying expensive equipment and supporting cluelles fellow installers. His other hobby is to call people like me anti industry. Well, if the industry is clueless and everybody is out to make a buck only, I'd say **** the industry. Trying to compensate for so so installs with pricey equipment and them fancy signal processing is pathetic...

Last edited by Peter_Euro on Tue Jan 22, 2008 11:52 pm; edited 1 time in total 

Back to top 


kendogg



Joined: 14 Oct 2007
Posts: 157
: 


Items
Posted: Tue Jan 22, 2008 11:29 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yess, pwnage at it's best 

Back to top 


Peter_Euro
Site Admin


Joined: 11 Oct 2007
Posts: 1099
: 


Items
Posted: Tue Jan 22, 2008 11:49 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

kendogg wrote: 
Yess, pwnage at it's best 


Hehe, they do it to themselves., what a bunch of pussies 

Back to top 


Peter_Euro
Site Admin


Joined: 11 Oct 2007
Posts: 1099
: 


Items
Posted: Wed Jan 23, 2008 10:57 am Post subject: Ken... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You may want to consider giving it up on DIYMA fighting it out with the gay crowd... It is great you took a stab at that pile of crap but in the end, you may need a bit more practice how to present your point Those installs you tried to use as a counterpoint, should be here too, for a few reasons Also, there is a big difference between a functional system layout and functional trunk. The first one is the real way to go (this is where you not only get to really use your trunk but also are able to access the audio equipment for any necessary tweaks or adjustments). Optimizing your sub set up to allow your subs in the way they can perform best plus cause least rattle falls under that first way too. 

Again, it is pretty obvious that bing is oblivious to all of these considerations and is already spent after housekeeping and pretty lights instead. All of the other aspects seem to be be way over his head. You cannot blame him for what he does, to really figure things out takes some solid experience and ability to learn from your own past mistakes. If you do things to get by and do not understand you could do much better, then you will never get there. The crowd that defends him is just as clueless and you cannot have an intelligent discussion with a bunch of idiots who think they are correct. 

Thus, just give it up and start figuring this stuff out through hands on install experiments. If you can think out of that stupid box these ******* are stuck in, you will quickly realize how to go about this stuff. This way, you will not try to fight fire with fire and try to find some better install set ups to prove your point ... 

I can tell you that there is nothing more educational out there than build a complex active system with plenty of bass and then realize you painted yourself into a corner between car parts vibrating and you spending plenty of time disassembling your elaborate trunk install just to make a minor tweak on your amp or sound processor 

As a sidenote, notice that more and more of these dudes, are starting to go with dash and pillar installs, something they were strongly against for pretty long time, eventually, they will see how to go about it better too... Then again, maybe they never will 

Back to top"


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

I was bored last night so I read through his forum and looked at his install photos. Just my opinion but it's fortunate the someone filled with so much hate and contempt for others has a platform to spew his bile so that it does not build up inside him. Prior to internet forums we used to have to talk to other people face to face at comps which forced people to at least be civil to each other. Thanks to Al Gore, people such as Peter and his small band of followers have the ability to hide behind a computer keyboard while they dispense their venom.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

kennyg said:


> I'm curious as to what you guys consider 'inferior' about the Porsch setup. In my eyes, it's extremely aesthetically pleasing. The trunk is well laid out, and finished off quite well, and still very usable (about as usable as it gets for that car). The doors look great, I don't think I'd ever look in the window and notice that they aren't stock. A HU is always going to look out of place, no matter what you do. And the tweeters look like they're part of the pilar as well, instead of a holesaw being used to cut out for them.
> 
> I'm being serious guys, what about that setup is inferior to the BMW this thread was made for, besides equipment used in different years.



Kenny, you speak of diminished brain capacity yet you continuously fail to realize one simple fact, even though it has been posted again and an again by quite a few people. 

Is peter's porsche a CES demo car? are the goals the same? Please stop trying to compare apples to oranges. Or are you one of those people who walk out a Ludacris show and say "wtf, this is horrible, its got like no melody, and its so not soothing and relaxing, ludacris is horrible compared to the Kenny G concert i went to last month!"


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> Kenny, you speak of diminished brain capacity yet you continuously fail to realize one simple fact, even though it has been posted again and an again by quite a few people.
> 
> Is peter's porsche a CES demo car? are the goals the same? Please stop trying to compare apples to oranges. Or are you one of those people who walk out a Ludacris show and say "wtf, this is horrible, its got like no melody, and its so not soothing and relaxing, ludacris is horrible compared to the Kenny G concert i went to last month!"




Hahahahaha. OK, ok - point taken. But seriously, want to know why his install is being bashed. 

And to dudeman who quoted the entire thread from his forum - not really sure what you're trying to get at, I don't think I said anything too awfully different than I have said here. Probably wasn't done in as nice a fashion as I tried to keep my post here, but......


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

kennyg said:


> Hahahahaha. OK, ok - point taken. But seriously, want to know why his install is being bashed.
> 
> And to dudeman who quoted the entire thread from his forum - not really sure what you're trying to get at, I don't think I said anything too awfully different than I have said here. Probably wasn't done in as nice a fashion as I tried to keep my post here, but......


hehe, you mean george? who has that beautifully dont 5 series you posted before? 

I didnt bash peter's car, i just find it interesting that its in many forms, no different than a lot of the car he bashes on his forum, door mounted mids, A pillar tweets, slew of equipemnt, no real trunk space (a small trunk to begin with is not an excuse, he could have used different gear to get same results but take up a lot less space)...thats all. I am sure in his mind, there are worlds of difference, but most of it is uh...never mind


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

k, i just looked at that porsche. to me the door speaker install looked gappy, not very well done at all. also his trim panel didn't cover all the wiring, and the wiring itself being twisted up like that would be a PITA to deal with later. aside from the center channel, i loved everything about the bmw. that car won't be a grocery getter, and if he had the time i bet he could have wired actuators with a switch so the amps flatten themselves down for a usable trunk or raise up for display when needed.


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

kennyg said:


> But seriously, want to know why his install is being bashed.


I'd personally like to see this thread go away before it starts to pull this site into the same realm as others I've been on. As with any other install there are parts that I like about this one and parts I don't, just like everyone else. This is a hobby based on creativity, as much as quality audio. Every car and customer present unique challenges, so your "right" way *will* differ from my "right" way. Even Peter_euro admits that people hear things differently, in terms of sound, that's why we have variety in installs and equipment. 
As for Peter's Porsche, he admits the install is old, but based on even the few things I read on his site about what seem to be his thoughts as to location of speakers, then the Porsche doesn't seem to meet most of the ideals he expects others to meet. BMW=2 speakers in door pods with tweets in the A-pillar. Porsche=2 speakers in door pods with tweets in the A-pillar. Where is the design difference, and thus criticism? I _personally_ think that the pods in the BMW look MUCH nicer. The Porsche door pods look like a flat piece of MDF wrapped in vinyl. Nothing special. If Peter was following his own recommendations then I would think he would have mounted his speakers in the kicks in some sort of concentric configuration. None of those things were done. 
How about substage? It seems that Peter pushes for subs toward the front of the car, but his subs are mounted as far to the rear as possible. I'm not sure about the convertible, but I know there is a small rear seat area in the coupe which would allow for subs toward the front, but instead he went against his own idea of what is "right". So the BMW actually has the subs closer to the passenger compartment, and the rear deck was vented to allow subbass into the interior from what I can see. Sounds like Bing followed Peter's formula closer than Peter did. 
The amp install speaks for itself. We've already been over the fact that this is a show vehicle, and thus needs to highlight equipment. Unfortunately that means a sacrifice in trunk usefulness. However, everything is well hidden, the panels fit nicely, and overall, looks pretty nice to _me_. Peter's amp layout just doesn't do anything for me. His isn't a show install so no lighting obviously, but his trunk space is COMPLETELY covered with equipment. There's just too much going on. It could have been cleaner if he used a method where the wiring could be hidden more, like a slightly raised floor to mount the amps on, but it sounds like he changes equipment quite a bit, so that might not work for him. Basically we're comparing apples to oranges with these two installs, which is actually the case with ALL installs. Peter's looks like an older school install based on 90s styling and methods in a daily driver. The BMW is a more modern design with modern equipment and styled to draw some attention from a crowd in a "show" car. 
I'm not a Bing supporter/critic or a Peter supporter/critic. If Bing throws something up here that I don't like I'll let him know, just like I replied to your install thread awhile ago. I don't know you, and until today knew nothing about Peter's site, but I made a comment about your install because there are certain things that I think you could have done better. I'm sure you can say the same about my install. We're all learning, and creating new and unique installs. Each one has it's highs and lows. And if anyone creates the perfect install, Bing, Peter, you, or anyone else, please let me know, because I'm sure someone will find something wrong with it. 
My .02.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Thumper26 said:


> k, i just looked at that porsche. to me the door speaker install looked gappy, not very well done at all. also his trim panel didn't cover all the wiring, and the wiring itself being twisted up like that would be a PITA to deal with later. aside from the center channel, i loved everything about the bmw. that car won't be a grocery getter, and if he had the time i bet he could have wired actuators with a switch so the amps flatten themselves down for a usable trunk or raise up for display when needed.


Exactly. Normally I won't bash anyones install unless they do something so blatently stupid that it's warranted.

Now this Pete guy he sets himself up for this. Things that some of us might think to ourselves when we view someones install he BEATS until the horse is well PAST DEAD and it pretty much defines his purpose for being on the internet and having his own forum.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

kennyg said:


> Hahahahaha. OK, ok - point taken. But seriously, want to know why his install is being bashed.
> 
> And to dudeman who quoted the entire thread from his forum - not really sure what you're trying to get at, I don't think I said anything too awfully different than I have said here. Probably wasn't done in as nice a fashion as I tried to keep my post here, but......


But...by saying that someone else said that the installation looks like an "abortion" and having your "flame-suit at the ready" implies different connotations (negative ones; instigative) as to what your intended purpose is here in posting your opinions (and that of someone else). 

Sure, everyone is entitled to their opinions, however, your intent is what is questionable, and this is what I am "trying to get at" based on the thread that was referenced and your responses in it. Being that you are one of the lucky few to *not* be afflicted by diminished "brain capacity," I thought you would have understood this (e.g, reading between the lines). 


Regards,

Dudeman


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

smneone should just lock this thread down, any questions on the bimmer, pm me directly  the horse is not just dead its i think rotted to the bone and rapidly turning to powder  

yes, my original idea consisted of hidden platforms and make for a completely flat floor, with nohting showing, then at a flick of a switch, the two platforms, with their amps, motorized about 6-8 inches upfoward, and lights up...if i had a full month to just do the trunk, i really think i could have pulled it off...but instead, i did the trunk and parts of hte interior in 7 total days 

either way, someone close this? hehe


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

They don't lock threads around here. Whats the point? The thread got off track due to one guy that normally dosn't frequent this site.

He only came here to stir **** up for Pete the Euro Guy. If you go to that forum they're probably talking **** right now.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, lets get it back on track......Bing you do great work man!!!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Bing....build pics for the door pods?

I'm wondering how you fit those in there so perfectly? Does it involve Duraglass and painters tape?


----------



## Betdathurt (Nov 27, 2007)

Good job
You have always done great work. If not you would not be in business


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

GlasSman said:


> Bing....build pics for the door pods?
> 
> I'm wondering how you fit those in there so perfectly? Does it involve Duraglass and painters tape?


I know exactly how, but I dont wanna be a spoiler.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

d5sc said:


> But...by saying that someone else said that the installation looks like an "abortion" and having your "flame-suit at the ready" implies different connotations (negative ones; instigative) as to what your intended purpose is here in posting your opinions (and that of someone else).
> 
> Sure, everyone is entitled to their opinions, however, your intent is what is questionable, and this is what I am "trying to get at" based on the thread that was referenced and your responses in it. Being that you are one of the lucky few to *not* be afflicted by diminished "brain capacity," I thought you would have understood this (e.g, reading between the lines).
> 
> ...





GlasSman said:


> They don't lock threads around here. Whats the point? The thread got off track due to one guy that normally dosn't frequent this site.
> 
> He only came here to stir **** up for Pete the Euro Guy. If you go to that forum they're probably talking **** right now.


Again - I posted the comments as I saw fit. Take it or leave it. I didn't come here to 'instigate'. I stated 'flame suit on' due to the fact that I had a pretty good idea that I would be flamed for posting my opinion that contradicted what 95% of the other posters have said in this thread, and what my limited experience with the DIYMA board has shown me about it's members.

I don't stir **** up[ for anybody. I went back and forth for a week or 2 before deciding to post my opinion here, or ignore the install. I decided to post my opinion on a board that I was already a registered member (here) front aqnd center of where the install was posted. Apparently thats not acceptable. If thats not acceptable - then **** off, and ban me now.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

kennyg said:


> Again - I posted the comments as I saw fit. Take it or leave it. I didn't come here to 'instigate'. I stated 'flame suit on' due to the fact that I had a pretty good idea that I would be flamed for posting my opinion that contradicted what 95% of the other posters have said in this thread, and what my limited experience with the DIYMA board has shown me about it's members.
> 
> I don't stir **** up[ for anybody. I went back and forth for a week or 2 before deciding to post my opinion here, or ignore the install. I decided to post my opinion on a board that I was already a registered member (here) front aqnd center of where the install was posted. Apparently thats not acceptable. If thats not acceptable - then **** off, and ban me now.



Why are you getting so defensive, using so much profanity, and giving ultimatum(s )to people you don't even know (personally) in regard to banning? Has a chord been struck..?

No one is here to ban you. I and others on this forum are very tolerant of people and their opinions; however, I/we are *NOT* tolerant of those who are intolerable. 

In then end, this is just car audio. Nothing more, nothing less. However, to succumb to the base-level of profanity and e-toughness, is something entirely different. I highly doubt you would say things these things in person and, if so, you'd probably realize that the people you and Peter_Euro are condemning and chastizing would most likely be something totally different in person (in regard to e-personas). There are more important things in life to consider given what is going on in the world today (i.e., problems), much of which is driven by *undue* hate...

Regards,

Dudeman

P.S. And, how do you explain this diatribe.:

http://www.createforum.com/petereuro/viewtopic.php?t=190&mforum=petereuro

"kendogg



Joined: 14 Oct 2007
Posts: 157
: 


Items
Posted: Thu Jan 17, 2008 7:15 am Post subject: More CAF drama 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.caraudioforum.com/vbb3/showthread.php?t=290462 

Was there ever ANYBODY who liked the idea of Systek being a mod?? I really, really, REALLY want to curb stomp that f**k, and deport his ass back to mexico. Drag him thru the Rio Grande with a rope tied around his waist behind a pedal boat."

This is what you, yourself, wrote... How can you possibly explain this?!?! Is this under the guise of "free speech?!?!" Or perhaps, you were just misunderstood and trying to make a point/opinion and that there was (potentially) a loss in translation (IN being misunderstood)?!?! Perhaps this was beyond those of us who have dimished "brain capacity" who could not comprehend nor understand this enlightened and well-informed perspective (that you epsoused). WTF, is your problem?!?!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Kenny,

there is something i never understood from the beginning. From both reading your reactions here and on peter Euro's forum.

and that is, what do you consider flaming? Wikipedia defines it as:

*"Flaming is the hostile and insulting interaction between Internet users. "*

now correct me if i am wrong, but:

1. you stated that you knew coming into it, that it seems most of the opinion on the forum is opposite of yours in regards to this issue.

2. You decided to post your opinion anyway, knowing again, number 1 above, and also phrased it in a manner that is not the most curteous, or professional, namely, using terms such as "abortion" and using a third person as the origin of those terms (I am not saying thats not true, but in debate, its always a bit weaker unless that third person is very well known and popular)

3. Despite knowing number 1 and doing number 2, you still seemed to want to get consensus among the majority of hte forum members to agree with you, namely, starting your post with:
"Am I the only person on this forum at least not impressed by this install?? "
whcih is a statement asking for others to agree with you.

So when you take a step back and look at those three, i would personally consider your initial post, a flame. It would appear that you knowing posted something you knew wasnt get alot of support, and post it in a somehwat insulting manner, mainly the phrase:

*"Good god that things an abortion.....Is that really what passes for 'good' nowadays???"*

It doesnt matter who you said the comment is from. as i mentioned in number 2. how would you feel if i went up to you and said,"my buddy told me you are dumb as ****!" would you feel not offended becuase its my "buddy" that said it? 


4. so, having gone through number 1, 2 and 3, any logical person would assume that, most of the people here would have a negative reaction to your opinion and post, and since your initial post was not phrased in the most curteous manner, one can only assume that not all responses will be on the extremely friendly side. 

I mean, at least from my end, this whole thing, how it evolved, is extremely logical. An alternative example so you can see it from outside the conflict:

5. If i went on a nissan forum, where there is a thread and everyone on there s for hte most part, loving on the new GT-R. I have read the thread, i know this to be true that almost everyone loves the car, and yet i post:
*"dude, am i the only person that thinks that car is fugly? and way over priced? as a good friend of mine, who is a professor in design told me, 'good god that thing is an abomination! Is that car waht everyone is drooling over these days?' the car is going to perform well, no doubt, but man, its so ugly and so over priced and so heavy its not even funny..."*
and then a storm ensues, where by almost no one agrees wtih me and insults me and asks what I drive, at which point i list a subaru, and people proceeds to list how and why the GTR is better...and i make statements such as "my subaru can carry more groceries thant he GTR so its much usable!" and other forum members inform me that i am comparing apples to oranges and by comaring a sports car like the GTR to a family wagon like my car...etc etc...

Do i have a right then to complain that the nissan forum guys are asses and they just like to flame for no apparent reason? or was I just suffering from diminished brain power and logical reasoning abilities to go on a nissan forum and post a rude and negative opinion against everyone's opinion?


anyway, i hope you can see a few definte points to this entire debate:

1. Your initial post can definetly be seen as a flaming statement, espeically taken into account thatyou knew about hte opinion on this issue before hand.

2. How the forum reacted (espeically those who have seen and is linked ot hte project, like Don, Marquies, and I) is perfectly normal and makes total sense, given the general opinion 

3. Your opinion that diyma members seem to like to flame...implies that for one, you are not a diyma member and somehow is above "them", and two, that they like to flame more than normal human beings on the forums.

well, i personally think you are wrong on both, you are in the end, a DIYMA member, and your initial post definetly puts you in the category for someone who flames  and as for the second point, well, thats what my entire post is all about hehe.

4. 4. You could have represented your criticism in a more professional manner, as acutally, quite a few people have done prior to your post, notice that none of htem suffered the same fate. I, for one, can certainly take criticism...i mean a simple statement such as:
*"I am not a big fan of the over all result. I think the colors, shapes and interior placements dont go too well together. I do think the craftsmanship is qulity but its definetly not my cup of tea..."*
no need to go into MY reasoning for taking on the project and ASSUMING that i hate the outcome as well and questioning why i put my name on the project...

I think that statement would have gotten your point across a lot easier and would not be a flame starter 


to sum it up, it maybe crude, but it seems like a classic case of "you asked for it, you got it, so why are you so mad?"


----------



## smokinkane (May 17, 2007)

I really like this project, you are really talented. I just wanted to know though why the suede on the center channel. I think it just makes it stick out to much, I think the suede should have matched the dash color just so that it blended more easily. I understand though this project was to showcase the product line, anyway awesome project.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

smokinkane said:


> I just wanted to know though why the suede on the center channel.


that was the customer's request.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

smokinkane said:


> I really like this project, you are really talented. I just wanted to know though why the suede on the center channel. I think it just makes it stick out to much, I think the suede should have matched the dash color just so that it blended more easily. I understand though this project was to showcase the product line, anyway awesome project.



That was my choice. It would have been hard to find suede to match the dash color it is not black. since my pillars and headliner are done in the lt grey I asked that Bing do the center that way as well. It does not bother me that it is such a strong contrast.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

guys, don't feed the trolls, they get off on being keyboard commandos, so just ignore them and they magically disappear...


----------



## chongl (Jan 8, 2008)

Everything looks great! I like how clean the wiring is. What kind of terminals are those that you have on the end of the power and ground wires?

Thanks!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Stinger 4ga to 8ga reducers


----------



## rollaxphile (Jan 30, 2008)

THat **** is clean


----------



## doberfeld (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi,

Not sure if this will get to you. Did you have a template for the pods in the front. If not, that is one hell of a fabrication job. You have what appears to be the speakers in the pods and not mounted in the metal of the doors. If so, were you concerned about panel rattle with the drivers just mounted to the panel? How did you secure the speakers if they are just sitting on the panel?

thx


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

holy resurrection...going on 2.5 years 

the pod started off as a PM modifiche door pod, just molded off of it. 

as far as panel rattle, its the same with the other door pod builds i have done since, like the Gti MKVs, the door card itself is heavily sound proofed so there isnt much rattles to speak of.

not quite sure what you mean by the last part. mean beyond the screws? or how the pod is secured to the door?

b


----------



## chalankanoa (Jan 18, 2009)

How can we get the pm modifiche poket in the US. I have a 06 BMW and those pokets would make installing speakers in the doors easier.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i contacted them directly


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

still love this build


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Just read this whole thread and a few on Peter Euro's forum... LOL

I can't wait for him to bash my install. Sooooo excited.


----------



## itzauthentic (Feb 10, 2011)

what size speakers did you use? Thanks


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

itzauthentic said:


> what size speakers did you use? Thanks


It is a 4" profi vanadium and a cal 26 silk tweeter. Man this is a blast from the past this was like 3 cars ago for me lol.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i was gonna say, this is a blast from the past


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Could I find out a few things;

How much power is going to the center channel?

High pass frequency and order to center channel?

You can do my car any day! :laugh:

Thanks!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

TheHulk9er said:


> Could I find out a few things;
> 
> How much power is going to the center channel?
> 
> ...


Not sure my brain can go back that far lol!! The center had about 100 watts. They were run passive not active. If you are going to run a center set up active like I do now in my E55 you want it to match the frequencies that your mids run and your tweets. IMO


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Yea, you could do my car anyday!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

SQ Stang said:


> Yea, you could do my car anyday!


Well that would require you sending me your car.


----------



## itzauthentic (Feb 10, 2011)

jayhawkblk said:


> It is a 4" profi vanadium and a cal 26 silk tweeter. Man this is a blast from the past this was like 3 cars ago for me lol.


Glad I could bring it back  .. thanks for the info and your car looks just like mine lol black with the OEM mtech kit ... you probably have some idea on the best setup for the e60 I see you had the Alpine f1 status .. do you think the clarion drz9255 with the audison bit one orjbl ms8 with the speakers you have in this build sound good?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

itzauthentic said:


> Glad I could bring it back  .. thanks for the info and your car looks just like mine lol black with the OEM mtech kit ... you probably have some idea on the best setup for the e60 I see you had the Alpine f1 status .. do you think the clarion drz9255 with the audison bit one orjbl ms8 with the speakers you have in this build sound good?



If I had to do it over again in an e60 I would use the factory unit with an ms8 or dsp6. Especially ifbyou have factory nav. If you don't have nav it is a toss up. The DRZ can do the job.


----------



## itzauthentic (Feb 10, 2011)

jayhawkblk said:


> If I had to do it over again in an e60 I would use the factory unit with an ms8 or dsp6. Especially ifbyou have factory nav. If you don't have nav it is a toss up. The DRZ can do the job.


Thanks for the quick response  gives my something to think about .. I do have nav and heads up display and logic 7 but the volume only goes up so high on the factory unit I drive with it all the way up right now lol ... but if I have the ms-8 or the audison bit one or the other professor you mentioned it should be good when I change all the speakers .. especially since another member minibox in his e60 m5 used the factory unit and made everything look like factory


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

itzauthentic said:


> Thanks for the quick response  gives my something to think about .. I do have nav and heads up display and logic 7 but the volume only goes up so high on the factory unit I drive with it all the way up right now lol ... but if I have the ms-8 or the audison bit one or the other professor you mentioned it should be good when I change all the speakers .. especially since another member minibox in his e60 m5 used the factory unit and made everything look like factory


If you stay factory look into the mob ridge da1000


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Still one of my favorite installs on Diyma!


----------



## itzauthentic (Feb 10, 2011)

jayhawkblk said:


> If you stay factory look into the mob ridge da1000


thanks I will look into it .. do you know if the mobridge can be used on CIC systems (which come on the 2008-2010 e60s i believe)? because the website only has CCC systems listed


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

itzauthentic said:


> thanks I will look into it .. do you know if the mobridge can be used on CIC systems (which come on the 2008-2010 e60s i believe)? because the website only has CCC systems listed


I would give mobridge a call. I've found their customer service to be very good and knowledgeable.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Ummm..... WOW!


----------

